# My first grow (lets watch together).



## clever_intuition (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello everybody I will post this again as I only got 1 reply on it the first time. This is my first grow. I will tell you all about my set up, how I started, what I am doing now and show you pictures. All I ask for is creative/constructive criticism. My hopes are not high on this as is is my first time but I am going to try to create something beautiful. 

 I started by planting a seed (just regs from a decent bag) in to a pot of soil. I left it outside in a spot where the sun hits it for about 8 hours a day. It took about 1 week to sprout and within days it was about an 1/2 inch tall. I kept the soil very moist at all times. Within 2 weeks it was 2 inches tall so I decided to transplant in to a 5 gallon bucket.

This bucket I am using has holes drilled into the bottom of it (about 25 1/4" holes)and I placed it into another 5 gallon bucket in order to catch the draining water. 

The soil I am using is very fine, from my backyard. It has organic mulch (compost) mixed throughout it. I don't know the PH of the soil but from what I hear 'Marijuana is a weed and will adapt to anything as long as it has been that way since the start?'

I then moved it to a closet in my house that has an attic vent/fan (hoping to relieve the oder eventually. The closet is painted white and is about 9 feet high, 4 feet deep and 3 feet wide. I started off using a 24" soft white fluorescent light and two 14 watt energy saving light bulbs, I kept the lights about 1" away from the plant. Within 4 weeks the plant was about 3 inches tall and has 2 sets of leaves with the third starting.

I just now have gotten two 48" fluorescent with 2 fixtures each. The light I have bought for it are EcoLux bulbs by 'GE lighting', They are 40 watts a piece and produce 3000 lumens a piece (Thats 12,000 lumes total). Since I have gotten these lights the plant has started to really take off (I have the light on 24 hours a day for right now). It is now going on 6 weeks and the plant is about 7" tall.

For fertilizer I am using the compost mixed within the soil and Fish Emulsion (2% Nitrogen, 4% available phosphate, 0.5%soluble potash). I just got the fish emulsion today and today is a watering day (I usually do a cup of water every other day and feed once a month?) so I mixed 1 teaspoon with 1 Qt of water and feed and watered the plant. That is four times the water I usually give it so I will hold off a few days before watering again.

Right now I have my lights sitting vertically around the plant and have a fan running on it 24 hours.

I think I hit everything?......If I did miss something feel free to ask about it.
I would like comments, questions.....all of your knowledge.

The four pictures below are 1st: two weeks; 2nd: three weeks 3rd: four weeks and 4th: fifth week (the pictures were taken with my camera phone so they are not so good but they do work)

p.s. I think I am around 6 weeks. I brought the plant inside on June 30th....It was two weeks old by then I believe.


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 27, 2007)

Here is a picture of my baby at 6 weeks one over view and one side view. I am also posting a picture of my set up if any one was confused by it.
She (hopefully) seems to be doing really well.

Again these pictures are with my cell phone so they are not the best. I will have a digi tomorrow and get some better shots of it.

This is great! at 6 weeks if I do not have the fan running the whole closet fills up with the smell of growing greens!


----------



## walter (Jul 27, 2007)

You Are Now Addicted To Growing,, You Will Grow The Rest Of Your Lifen Ha Ha Ha ,, It Is A Fun Hobbie,, Just Remember As A First Time Grower Dont Get Exited When Your Plant Is Big And Budding And Start Showing People,,thats How Lots Of People Get Bagged Cuz They Always Have To Show That Someone,, I Myself Am Not To Familiar With Indoor Grow Ops Im And Outdoor Guy,, Your Plant Looks Healthy And Real Good,, And Good Luck With Your Growing


----------



## 3patas (Jul 27, 2007)

clever_intuition said:
			
		

> Here is a picture of my baby at 6 weeks one over view and one side view. I am also posting a picture of my set up if any one was confused by it.
> She (hopefully) seems to be doing really well.
> 
> Again these pictures are with my cell phone so they are not the best. I will have a digi tomorrow and get some better shots of it.
> ...


 well my friend a little tip your soil will need some perlite sand and grable marijuana plants likes to be dry you need to let the soil dry give time to those roots to breath


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 27, 2007)

3patas said:
			
		

> well my friend a little tip your soil will need some perlite sand and grable marijuana plants likes to be dry you need to let the soil dry give time to those roots to breath



 I do have gravel and small rocks mixed in with the dirt...I am sorry I neglected to mention that. No perlite though. I have been watering it every other day but I just saw on a post that this person actually lets his leaves start to turn down before he waters.....So I might try that if it sounds safe to the rest of you?


----------



## 3patas (Jul 27, 2007)

hey they look very good but a little tip your sand will need some sand ,perlite,and grable  you need to let that soil dry a little so the roots can breath and the lights are to close 3 inches apart is optimal good luck


----------



## 3patas (Jul 27, 2007)

sorry fore the same tip just read the bottom part and dont let the leaf drop that mihgt cause the plant to stress and hermie the plant in the future good luck


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 27, 2007)

3patas said:
			
		

> hey they look very good but a little tip your sand will need some sand ,perlite,and grable  you need to let that soil dry a little so the roots can breath and the lights are to close 3 inches apart is optimal good luck



Thanks 3patas, My goal is to get another 2 light housings and set them 5" away from the plant, 1 on each side of the bucket (If you want to call them sides). With a board on top to hold them in place. This should give plenty of room to bush out and grow up with a full spectrum of light on the whole plant.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 28, 2007)

Clever,

just a couple of things.

1.  PH is important to your plant.  PERIOD  
Its been proven, at certain PH levels your plant can absorb certain
nutrients and etc.  Any experienced grower will tell you that PH
is actuallly very vital.  Yes they can grow/live..  But you want
the best potential.  No point of growing if you gonna grow some ** MJ.
Check your PH and adjust it then water your plants.  With corrected PH.

2.  If you can, get better lighting.

3.  Your plants look OK, but IMO is very small.
My plants at 4 weeks is almost double your size. Even my
3 week old plants are substatially larger than yours.

4.  Toss your home made soil. bite the bullet and buy some 
Good soil, like Fox farm Ocean forest or equilvalent.
You'll be rewarded down the road.

Goodluck


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 28, 2007)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> Clever,
> 
> just a couple of things.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the words MrPuffAlot. I am working on more lighting, I am thinking about HPS and MH, At the current moment money is tight though so I am just trying to make do. If I get 2 more housings with 4 more lights like I have now, that will be 24000 lumens/320 watts total how does that sound?.

 Soil......I will look into that this week but I am more than scared of trying to transplant this baby, as it may not be as large as yours it is how ever about 8-9" tall and about the same across. The last thing I want to do is kill it by not doing it right.

 I do hear that Ph is important and at the same time I will try to get to my local nursery to see what they have, if they have anything that will help me. I live in a one horse town so things can be hard to find. If you have any suggestions about how to do any of these or where to get the right supplies please feel free to let me know. 

I appreciate your help.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 28, 2007)

Just remember, when you buy your soil.

You want a SOIL that is :

1.  Light weight that drains real real good.

2.  With no NUTES.

by no means im no expert.  Im just passing on the things ive learned.
If you go to Organic subforum, you can see the Soil mixes the
experts put together.

hell..  Go straight Perlite (sp)  its not even soil.
I may take that route next go around.

Someone here grew in straight perlite, and his plant
was amazing.


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 28, 2007)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> Just remember, when you buy your soil.
> 
> You want a SOIL that is :
> 
> ...



Thanks man, I might just try the perlite idea. Do you think it will affect the roots of the plant going from dirt to this?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2007)

I think they look good, and what a pretty green.  Keep lovin em.


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 29, 2007)

I am hopefully going to get some new soil tomorrow and try a transplant. I will see if I can find some lime as well. I am wondering if there is a soil with a good reputation that can be bought any where?


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 30, 2007)

Ok I have gotten my new soil (Miriclegrow organic / No added nutes). I followed Mutts way of starting a soil pot. I added about 2" of gravel to the bottom of the bucket and mixed sand with the soil as well as two TBSP of hydrated lime. 

I then watered the soil to compact it a bit and transplanted it from my other pot that contained backyard soil (I am hopeing that this does not effect the plant too much)

I have also bought a nifty little guage that reads moisture, ph and light. I will take pictures of the plant in a few days to see how it is reacting to the new environment.

p.s. I forgot all about the perlite


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 1, 2007)

My plant is trying. I think the transplant put some straine on it. The two single bottom leaves have became yellow and the leaves are droopy (but still really green). Here is hoping that she (hopefully) is going to pull through.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Aug 1, 2007)

Yo clever any pics bro!


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 1, 2007)

I will post some just as soon as I get home from work.


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 1, 2007)

Here are the pictures of my plant two days after my transplant, Does not look so well but is still pretty green. *Note the two bottom leaves that are yellow* Those only became like that after the transplant.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 1, 2007)

Wow, I think they look really good.


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 1, 2007)

Thank you SmokinMom, I am trying. I took it outside for a minute to give it some sun. and it wilted down a bit so I brought it back inside. All I can do is watch and see/learn


----------



## Capone (Aug 2, 2007)

did you use superthrive before and after the transplant? mine looked the same way...check out my journal.,..no worries it'll pull thru


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 2, 2007)

i grow out doors but they look pretty good , any time you transplant they go into a little shock stage not a lot  to worry about also indoor plants should be taken outside in little bits for they are not use to the harsher inviornment ..gd luck &  gd growing


----------



## moaky (Aug 3, 2007)

looking pretty good.  to help with transplanting and (i know cause i had to transplant about 6 5 foot plants from one house to another) use B-1 supplement.  works wonders the next day the leaves will be up in the air.  or if your want to stay very strict organic use organic sea kelp.  that does wonders too.  just wanted you too know for next time if you didnt know.  good luck and remember she's beautiful no matter what


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks Moaky, Here is another link to a thread I wrote becouse I added too much vinegar to my soil and I had just transplanted. I got all stressed out over nothing I guess...because my ph never got out of control but I definatly thought I was going to have a big ph problam. check it out.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15682:doh:

Hey though I am a first time grower so when my baby is looking bad I am going to freak out!


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 6, 2007)

Okay so after my vinegar accident my plant is coming back slowly.......Here are some pics of it now. There is some yellowing of the bottom leaves? Could that be from the vinegar? or could it be from me putting it outside for a few minutes on a really hot day?

I don't know but last week was awfull on my plant. I just made some choices with out thinking. Anyways here are the pics at week 7......I think.

I know it is a small plant but she (hopefully) is just taking her time and getting ready to produce some amazing babies in a few months


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 9, 2007)

Ok every one I had a rough moment with my plant for a second there but it seems to be pulling through now.....Bigger every day I look at it. I will post a few pics in a couple more days for all to see!


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 13, 2007)

What is the appropriate size (in feet or inches) of an Indica strain before you should start the flower cycle? I know Indica plants are more bushy and short as compared to Sativa being tall and lanky. So that is definatly what I have on my hands here is a picture of it now, mind you it is not to great because it is with my camera phone. I will get my digi from work this week and post new pics.


----------



## Capone (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks on the compliment..your plant almost looks just like mine at that stage...ill be watching


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 16, 2007)

Update on my plant. It is 1 foot tall exactly as of this morning. I am going to throw it into flower the weekend after this one. If I must say so myself.....This plant is looking nice at the current moment

Let me know what you think about the way she(hopefully) looks. I can't tell the sex yet so I am kinda worried.


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 16, 2007)

Correct me if I am wrong but am I supposed to start any clones before the flower cycle starts?


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Aug 17, 2007)

:yay:  Those ladies looken *REAL FINE*. I may start mine flowering this weekend also. *Sure looks like you are doing a good job!! *
 KEEP THEM GIRLS HAPPY​
*GROW JOURNAL*:watchplant: 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=132684#post132684


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 17, 2007)

clever_intuition said:
			
		

> Correct me if I am wrong but am I supposed to start any clones before the flower cycle starts?


 
You take clones during veg not flower. Then put your clones under 12/12 to see what sex the plant you took the clones from is.


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 18, 2007)

I am putting into flower today! I will not be taking any clones off of this plant, when done I will just start a new one and then try toying with clones. I will put pictures up in 1 week.


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 21, 2007)

Ok my plant has been in flower for 3 (since the 18th of august) days and I decided to try to get two clones from it today. 

I have the two clones in little cups that have about 1" of rain water in them. The cups are in this little jug that I have a lid on with a cool white flour on right now.

I need to know how time worth of light the little ones should get and if the jug system I have right now are going to work, I will post pics as soon as I  get back up stairs to take one.

I did not use any root start because A: I don't have any and B: I like the thought of organic plant systems right now.

Please give me any info you can give on cloning that I will need to know.

Thanks to every one on Marijuana Passion!


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 22, 2007)

Ok here is a little update on my baby.....Still no sign of sex yet though
I took two clipings for cloning yesterday and they are still green and un willted so I think I did it right and have them set up just right too. My plant is growing pretty good although the clipings I took might slow it down a bit....I think? I have added 3 CFLS 2-26watt and 1-13watt to my other lights hoping this will help speed things up. any ways here are the pics inside of my grow room. The last two pics are my new babies.


----------



## OliieTea (Aug 22, 2007)

Someone told me recently ..lots of mist, without roots to get water from, the leaves absorb water that way.
looking good. Mine just started to flower so I will be doing the same here real soon..next day or so.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 22, 2007)

Looking real good CI!!!


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 22, 2007)

Sea of green here I come
I just have to finish saving up for a 1000 watt HPS/MH with ballast.


----------



## jash (Aug 23, 2007)

looking good man,nice green leafs.


----------



## stunzeed (Aug 23, 2007)

bigbudsbruddah said:
			
		

> You take clones during veg not flower. Then put your clones under 12/12 to see what sex the plant you took the clones from is.


 

You can clone a flowering plant. It just takes a little longer to root.


Stunzeed..


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 23, 2007)

I am straight up high right now off some Kush, Left my lights on for an hour over the time I was supposed to shut them off. I hope this does not mess things up.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 23, 2007)

Don't make a habit of it and you will be fine. Smoke the Kush aftwer you turn out the lights


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 27, 2007)

bigbudsbruddah said:
			
		

> Don't make a habit of it and you will be fine. Smoke the Kush aftwer you turn out the lights



I went out and got a timer the next day.....Its all good now and actually I can see that my  Baby is a GIRL!:yay:. I have the little white hairs come out all over the plant now, They are small other wise I would have some pictures but give me time and we shall see together

Soon enough it will be harvest time. My clones are doing great as well except for one, one of the leaves is turning yellow. No roots yet. We will have to wait this one out and see. 

Can some one explain the procedure of Re-Vegging to me please and let me know what exactly this does?.......give you more bud?

Thanks.


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 27, 2007)

clever_intuition said:
			
		

> I went out and got a timer the next day.....Its all good now and actually I can see that my Baby is a GIRL!:yay:.


 
Very cool, Clever!!!!  Congratulations!!!  :clap:


----------



## woodssimonred (Aug 28, 2007)

Excellent This Is The Kind Of Help I Need,hope To Be Able To Get More Of Mine Budding And Sooner,any Advice Is Always Useful Thanx Again.great To Meet U Clever Intuition


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Aug 28, 2007)

clever_intuition said:
			
		

> Can some one explain the procedure of Re-Vegging to me please and let me know what exactly this does?.......give you more bud?
> 
> Thanks.



imo clones are better


----------



## billy-bong (Aug 31, 2007)

yeah lookin nice and green know u r using flouresent right where can i find more info on growin with flouresent it seams to b workin on ur plants and working well


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 2, 2007)

My plant has now been in flower for 2 weeks and has grown 1 foot since I put it into flower. I will post pictures tomorrow when my camera battery has charged up

:48:Soon enough my friends.

My clones how ever have died They got all slimey and rotten it smelled like. I did not have high expectations on my first clone though. I still might try again with my growing girl or start all over from seed? I have not made up my mind yet.


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Sep 5, 2007)

leave it to clever -good growin man. keep workin it . a mistake i made when starting to buy stuff was not consulting forums 1st. , so uninformed , out i went + bought a 1k hps/conv.bulb + lite mover/track. toss the lite mover (unless u got mega lites) no 1khps, instead 2x 600hps = almost double lite coverage of a 1k, use only 1 lite 4 veg, 2nd lite when need be + elect. cost works out same as 1k, but even better. there is no set timer on (12/12x60days)on only 40 days.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 5, 2007)

Ooh, I can't wait to see your new pics.  And congrats on your lady.


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 5, 2007)

Here are the pictures I have promised. My plant is now two weeks into flower and has grown over a foot tall since I put her into flower. If she keeps at this rate she is going to outgrow my grow room It is only 4 feet tall.

There are little buds growing all over the place I mist with water daily and ventalate with fresh outdoor air for about 12 hours a day. I still have my fan running 24/7 too. I am also still using fish emulsions for ferts but only 2x a month with that stuff, as well as foliage feeding with a lighter mix of fish emulsions.

Things are looking good right now and I am STOKED. I will prolly not have a pic for BPOTM this month or maybe not even next who knows we will see.

She is definatly stinky now. even with the fan on the whole upstairs smells of beautiful greens.

Well the basis for this post is the updated pics. Let me know what you think


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 5, 2007)

The one wierd thing is that the plant is really bushy on one side and not so bushy on the other? In the photos you get to see the good side, the other side is not bad but less leaves. This could be due to the clones I tried to take? I don't know she still is looking mighty fine to me


----------



## Bubby (Sep 5, 2007)

> My clones are doing great as well except for one, one of the leaves is turning yellow. No roots yet. We will have to wait this one out and see.


In my experience, a little yellowing is a sign that roots are beginning to form. I think this happens because it takes the energy in the leaf to make the roots. Did that cutting ever take? (I think they're only called clones once they show roots, btw)

Great grow log, keep it going


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 5, 2007)

Bubby said:
			
		

> In my experience, a little yellowing is a sign that roots are beginning to form. I think this happens because it takes the energy in the leaf to make the roots. Did that cutting ever take? (I think they're only called clones once they show roots, btw)
> 
> Great grow log, keep it going



A clone is a genetic replica of the mother plant, any clipping taken from the mother plant that will turn into an exact replica of the host. Which mine did not take, they actually rotted I think. I did a post on it, they got all slimy and foul smelling. I am not too upset about it though being my first try. I can follow every ones advise to an extent but conditions and environments differ from person to person. So I will have to figure out what went wrong with my set up. I will try again but prolly not with this grow.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 5, 2007)

My plant grew vertically for atleast 4 weeks into flowering. So you may have a height issue. What i did as they grew into the light i would tie that branch down. You only have 1 plant so you should'nt have to many issues with it. I was tying down 2 big sativas in a cramped closet. Now they are just tangled all together.


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 5, 2007)

I hope thats not the case I will be ending up with a 31/2-4 foot plant. Not that I am complaining. I have thought about tying it down but I dont want to break her. I sound just like a father huh


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 5, 2007)

Although I have to say that the closet I am growing in needs some work over all but is the perfect place for it.
 I could fit 5 plants easily in there and the best part is that the attic door is located in the same closet and when you open it guess what is right upstairs from there?

An exhaust fan. How perfect is that? I can shut the fan off to bring in air and turn it on to push the air out. I by no means am growing to sell, only for my own personal.

Once I am done with my grow and can throw out the grow box I have I will post a picture of the closets insides and see what people think. but I will have some work to do before I post the pics.

I have big plans for this closet and the room it is connected to that will not bring up any questions

Although all of the people I know would not care, but you never do actually know......do you?


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Sep 5, 2007)

clever_intuition said:
			
		

> Sea of green here I come
> I just have to finish saving up for a 1000 watt HPS/MH with ballast.


this a probably very stupid question but what is a ballast?


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 5, 2007)

great looking lady ya got ya self there pal. Keep her happy like she is and keep up the good work


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 6, 2007)

Anarchist_UK said:
			
		

> this a probably very stupid question but what is a ballast?



I believe it is an energy converter for the HPS/MH bulbs which use so much wattage. You can not plug those high wattage lights into a regulare household outlet.


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 6, 2007)

Holy moly. My baby is ******* up the water. I just watered her about a gal the other day (2 days ago) and let her drain. and today she was wilting when I got home and soil was bone dry? Is this much water consumtion durring flower normal?


----------



## G_thumb_kid (Sep 7, 2007)

i dont have much experience in going through a full grow cuz i usally have people that would like 2 try growin but there always afriad of startin their own plants.......... lol i would rather start my own babies but neways on most of my grows i lost the 2 bottom leaves but the plants turned out great and the droopy leaves that usally happened 2 me but went away after the fist day of transplant so i dont think u really have nething 2 be worried about well srry i couldn't be much help but good luck friend


----------



## G_thumb_kid (Sep 7, 2007)

oh geez srry i hadn't noticed that there was 3 other pages man i feel dumb lol


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't worry about it man. Welcome to the site. You are around good people here. Take you time and learn. Any questions....just ask they will be answered


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 15, 2007)

Just figured I would post my pipe and some of the buds I just got. I will have pics of my plants progress tomorrow

(Taken with my cell phone)


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 18, 2007)

Here are some updated pictures of my beautiful baby!

It is almost 4 weeks into flower now. Let me know what you think.

I am now going on a 3 day cold that is kicking my arse, so I am going to leave it at this till I am feeling better.......Time to catch some ZZZzzzz's


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 18, 2007)

clever_intuition said:
			
		

> Here are some updated pictures of my beautiful baby!
> 
> It is almost 4 weeks into flower now. Let me know what you think.
> 
> I am now going on a 3 day cold that is kicking my arse, so I am going to leave it at this till I am feeling better.......Time to catch some ZZZzzzz's


 
Your baby looks beautiful, Clev.   

Thanks for the pics and feel better soon!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 18, 2007)

*Looking great mang. :aok:  Now get your butt back in bed until ya feel better.  *


----------



## Growdude (Sep 18, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Looking great mang. :aok: Now get your butt back in bed until ya feel better.  *


 
Im sure looking at those buds is making him feel beter, it should!


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 18, 2007)

Yummy looking buds ya got there!!!
Think how yummy they will be after another 4 weeks or so.:holysheep: 
You prolly said this already but what is the strain?


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks every one.....That was some real crud I had...nasty crap!

The strain bigbuds is unknown in origin. The only thing known about this specific plant is that it is from the realm of bag seed and is considered by most to be a hazy area where things don't get done so fast.


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 27, 2007)

Just a quik update....Trichomes are cloudy!

Not much longer left

Will post pics as soon as I get the time.


----------



## dj_destroyer (Sep 28, 2007)

only 5 weeks and getting ready to flower?! better double check those triches! they could get cloudy quick but amber sloooowww ; )


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 28, 2007)

I have been in flower for almost 5 weeks now. The trichs are cloudy. I am watching them with a hawks eye of 60-100x zoom. I should only have about 3-4 weeks left till I harvest.


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 28, 2007)

Lol....Might want to follow the whole thread man


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 7, 2007)

Just a question on my plant, It is starting to show signs of amber trichs here and there maybe 1% right now.

When it comes time to harvest. I hear of people trimming the leaves off.

Wouldn't it be wise to leave the leaves on while drying and curing in hopes that the leaves will transfer more of the sticky trichs to the buds them selves as the leaves will wilt and hang down covering the buds? Allowing the trichs to stish to the buds?

I will try to get more pics posted  but I have got to get a new USB first....I lost mine some where?:hitchair:


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey bro just wanted to say that your plants look great bro:hubba:  Also im glad your feeling better and back on track  as for the harvesting your budz i never took the leaves off till the bud was dry ppl do it all different way do what way you feel best good luck peace


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks man. My fav pic is from the last few I posted. The one in the middle where you can see all the trichs starting to form. At this point you could not see them with the naked eye. Now you can see them all over the plant. I am so stoked


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 8, 2007)

I am pulling her today ladies and gents.....I have taken pictures for BPOTM and I will have pics of the actual plant once I have manicured it just alittle bit and I find my USB cable.

Here is to the First successfull grow of my days and lets hope for many more

:fid::2940th_rasta::48::bong2::clap::dancing::guitar::bongin::banana::yay::woohoo:


----------



## Growdude (Oct 8, 2007)

clever_intuition said:
			
		

> I am pulling her today ladies and gents.....I have taken pictures for BPOTM and I will have pics of the actual plant once I have manicured it just alittle bit and I find my USB cable.
> 
> Here is to the First successfull grow of my days and lets hope for many more
> 
> ...


Great job on your buds man, nothin finner than your first harvest!


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks man, I just got all of the pics taken and now, if my buddy comes through he says he has a USB that will fit my camera

I can show my first ice breaker to every one. I am currently speed drying one just to taste it.


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 11, 2007)

*Hey Clev, that is very cool!!  Really looking forward to your pics and a nice smoke report when the time comes!!!!*  :aok:


----------



## NewbieG (Oct 11, 2007)

clever_intuition said:
			
		

> Here are the pictures of my plant two days after my transplant, Does not look so well but is still pretty green. *Note the two bottom leaves that are yellow* Those only became like that after the transplant.



I'm not an expert, but I believe those dying leaves are the original sun leaves, I think its natural for them to do that, or at least with the lights you have since they aren't getting enough light. I think your good tho bud. If I'm wrong, please correct, I'm just trying to help another new guy out


----------



## LookWhatIFound (Oct 11, 2007)

Just started my own first grow. Trawled through your journal and you seem to have done a great job. Lessons to be learned. Looking forward to seeing the final product!


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 11, 2007)

I just got my new USB ordered. It should be here tomorrow by the time I get off work!


----------



## NewbieG (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey Clever, just a quick question, I'm not trying to be mean, and maybe I'm just dumb, but I don't see too much bud growth on her? From what I was reading your only 4 or 5 weeks into flower, why are you pulling her instead of waiting for the normal 8-10 weeks? I'm actually interested to know how this turns out, because I'm going to have to pull about the same time you did. I hope every thing turned out great, for both our sakes


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 12, 2007)

She was actually 7 weeks into flower.


----------



## smkngunz (Oct 14, 2007)

what would be a good height to put a 38,000 lumen 400watt metal halid , i have to kill the bigger plants mite are making webs.... i have them in a room size 7ft long, 3ft deep, and 6 ft tall.    leaves on bigger plants are also curling on the top downwards.. any if will help.  thanks


----------



## smkngunz (Oct 14, 2007)

[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 14, 2007)

smkngunz said:
			
		

> what would be a good height to put a 38,000 lumen 400watt metal halid , i have to kill the bigger plants mite are making webs.... i have them in a room size 7ft long, 3ft deep, and 6 ft tall. leaves on bigger plants are also curling on the top downwards.. any if will help. thanks


Hey bro dont kill them try treating them first there is this stuff called avid that i think is real strong and supposed to work real good i will find some more info on it for you ok peace


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 15, 2007)

Here are my final pictures! Finally I got my new media reader, I have been anticipating this day for awhile now so every one here are the final pics from my first successfull grow!

I hope you enjoy looking at them as much as I do.


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 15, 2007)

Here are the pics of the plant once she was manicured.


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 15, 2007)

Oops forgot to load them.....Here they are.


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok here are the pics after I let her dry for a week and trimmed her up. She is now in the curring process.

Smoke report in a week prolly.

I am not sure of the final dry weight and I don't really care. I know that it is more than an oz of weed I got for free


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 15, 2007)

And now I have to choose a BPOTM!

I will post a smoke report in about 7 days from today


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 15, 2007)

Actually make the smoke report for tonight. The plant was dried for almost 7 days and has been curring for almost 3 days now.

It still has that green fresh smell to it. I just can not wait. I did pull her a little early. I was going to wait until the trichs were around 65% amber but I just coul not So I pulled her when the trichs were around 5% amber. One here and there through out the plant. Oh well they say beginers are too eager most of the time to wait I just followed suite on that theory.

I will let you all know this evening about the smoke and high.

Here is one last pic that was not posted on this thread. I dedicate this thread to her.....Her name was "Tempest B. Sensimilla" (R.I.P. My lovely lady).


----------



## Ataraxia (Oct 15, 2007)

Congrats on your first harvest!  I think you hit the nail on the head when you said, "I don't care (how much it weighs) it's over an oz of bud I got for free"  Growing your own is truly rewarding.  Happy smoking and can't wait to hear that smoke report.


----------



## Bubby (Oct 15, 2007)

Awesome first grow! I hope the smoke report goes well 
S'ashame those pics aren't a little clearer, the camera isn't doing Tempest B. Sensimilla justice.

I didn't see it mentioned, but did you ever flush the plants for harvest?


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 15, 2007)

Bubby said:
			
		

> Awesome first grow! I hope the smoke report goes well
> S'ashame those pics aren't a little clearer, the camera isn't doing Tempest B. Sensimilla justice.
> 
> I didn't see it mentioned, but did you ever flush the plants for harvest?



Yeah I flushed 1 week prior to harvest. I also fed it strawberry orange pinapple concentrate 2 hours before pulling. This is supposed to give it flavor? We will see.


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 15, 2007)

A good high my friends. I have the head and body high.

Not stoned though. I feel great! To bad I can not invite you all over for............ atleast a toke or two.

I just smoked half a bowl to myself and I am doing good. I mean I feel great. Not the flavor I was looking for but still not bad.......kinda harsh on the hit but I could have guessed that. Got a few weeks to go on the cure. Good the the last hit though.

Keep it green my friends.

And please enjoy the knowledge I have in this thread if it is at all usefull.

I don't know if this is a good smoke report? If you have more questions feel free to ask


----------



## passtheswag (Oct 16, 2007)

:joint: :afroweed: :goodposting: nice bud !!!i also pulled two early couldnt wait !!!!still have  4 finishing:hubba:


----------



## maryjane22 (Oct 17, 2007)

what did u use for soil and what did u feed it..and how much did you yield??


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 17, 2007)

great 1st grow keep it up you wont ever stop now just get better.ps


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 17, 2007)

PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> great 1st grow keep it up you wont ever stop now just get better.ps


 
What He said. Im on my 3rd grow and see many more to come. Youve been bitten by the Grow Bug. Only cure is to grow!!!!:hubba:  Great harvest pal give us a better smoke report after you let it cure for the proper time.get rid of that harshness.:woohoo:


----------



## eyeslikedonuts (Oct 17, 2007)

*'Sup dude :ciao:. Nice job with your lady, +rep :hubba:. Did you flush your plant 2 weeks before harvest and only wter with clean, no nutes added, ph adjusted water and only enough to keep her from wilting? Next time, try that it will drastically reduce the harshness from nutes and chlorophyll. Curing it longer than 3 days will also help it go down smooth. just my 0.02 on that. cant wait to see the next one. peace, e :bong2:*


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 17, 2007)

maryjane22 said:
			
		

> what did u use for soil and what did u feed it..and how much did you yield??



I used Miracle grow organic soil and fed it rose bloom once in flower. I really did not give it nutes in veg. I was feeding it fish emulsions but the stats on that were almost pointless. I don't know exactly how much I yielded? I do not sell weed so no use for a scale. I know it was more than an OZ though.


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 17, 2007)

eyeslikedonuts said:
			
		

> *'Sup dude :ciao:. Nice job with your lady, +rep :hubba:. Did you flush your plant 2 weeks before harvest and only wter with clean, no nutes added, ph adjusted water and only enough to keep her from wilting? Next time, try that it will drastically reduce the harshness from nutes and chlorophyll. Curing it longer than 3 days will also help it go down smooth. just my 0.02 on that. cant wait to see the next one. peace, e :bong2:*



My water at my house has a nuetral PH. I flushed it two weeks before with this water. I plan on curing it for another 3 - 6 weeks.


----------



## eyeslikedonuts (Oct 17, 2007)

"sup CI :ciao: Sounds great dude. my tap water is neutral ph as well. rock on and enjoy your fruits of labor. peace, e :bong2:


----------



## GeezerBudd (Dec 7, 2007)

Clever,
Grow looks good, green and healthy.
But the tubes leaning against each other-kind of precarious.
But just my opinion.
I'd rather see the tubes on top-your white walls should reflect enough.
Or you could construct a couple of reflectors-hell, a couple of pieces of unpainted drywall could work
 If you keep lights only 1 inch from plants-could be holding them back..I would try about 3-5 inches...of course there could be a benefit to that;seems it is low and bushy.
Again only my 2cents-but looking good.

Later,
Gb


----------



## clever_intuition (Dec 7, 2007)

Fat leaves short and bushy = INDICA
Thin Leaves and Tall sporadic = SATIVA - are just about the opposite of Indicas. They are tall, thin plants, with much narrower leaves and grow a lighter green in color. They grow very quickly and can reach heights of 20 feet in a single season. They originally come from Colombia, Mexico, Thailand and Southeast Asia. Once flowering has begun, they can take anywhere from 10 to 16 weeks to fully mature. Flavors range from earthy to sweet and fruity. Sativa's higher THC than CBD equals cerebral, soaring type of high, more energetic which can stimulate brain activity and may produce hallucinations.
Sativa plants are taller, take longer to mature, have less chlorophyll and more accessory pigments (accessory pigments protect the plant from excessive sunlight). As Sativa strains have less chlorophyll than Indica they take longer to grow, mature, and require more light.
Sativa typically takes longer to germinate and flower also, and grows more gangly then Indica breeds.
Yield is usually lower than Indica, but is very potent. Thai Sativa grows taller and has a longer flowering period, so they are better suited for outdoors.
Indicas - originally come from the hash producing countries of the world like Afghanistan, Morocco, and Tibet. They are short dense plants, with broad leaves and often grow a darker green. After flowering starts they will be mature in 6 to 8 weeks.
The buds will be thick and dense, with flavors and aromas ranging from pungent skunk to sweet and fruity. The smoke from an Indica is generally a body type stone, relaxing and laid back. Indica's higher CBD than THC equals a much heavier, sleepy type of high. Indica plants have a heavy, stony high that is relaxing and can help different medical problems.
Indica yield is usually higher than Sativa, and shorter growing season. Better for indoor growing, because they don't get as tall.
Indica plants are short, bushy, mature early, have more chlorophyll and less accessory pigments (accessory pigments protect the plant from excessive sunlight). As Indica strains have more chlorophyll than sativa they grow and mature faster.
Combining different indicas, different sativas or a combination thereof creates hybrids. The resulting hybrid strains will grow, mature and smoke in relationship to the indica/sativa percentages they end up containing.

As you might of read in you grow log...I was growing an Indica strain.

Read the whole thread my friend


----------



## clever_intuition (Dec 7, 2007)

Here is a quote from Hilary Black of the British Columbia Compassion Society that I forgot to add:
"Indica and Sativa are the two main varieties of the cannabis plant used as medicine. There are many strains that are crosses of those two varieties. Within each of those varieties and crosses there are a huge number of individual strains, each with a different cannabinoid profile and effect. According to anecdotal evidence, the Indica strains are a relaxant, effective for anxiety, pain, nausea, appetite stimulation, sleep, muscle spasms and tremors, among other symptoms. The Sativa strains are more of a stimulant, effective in appetite stimulation, relieving depression, migraines, pain and nausea. We are now aware of specific strains that are effective for specific conditions and symptoms." ​


----------



## GeezerBudd (Dec 9, 2007)

I did notice the fat leaves in one of the first pics.
Thanks,

Gb


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 9, 2007)

*Hi Clev, you did a good job with your grow.  A very respectable harvest!!  *


----------



## clever_intuition (Dec 9, 2007)

Rdrose said:
			
		

> *Hi Clev, you did a good job with your grow. A very respectable harvest!! *


 
I did try


----------



## 'Fro man (Mar 1, 2008)

They look nice and healthy. Maybe a little shock, but they are survivors and will come around. Best thing you ever did getting rid of that old soil. Where did you get that nifty meter? I want one!
Heres a few pics of my grow right now at 9 weeks, (just went to flower!)
:fid: 
So, your lighting and soil and everything else mentioned makes a big diffeence on the quality and quantity of your grow.:48: So, I'm smokin one for u and wishin u good luck.
'Fro
PS Really want that meter!!


----------

